# Good Quality Custom Tack



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Bump anyone? I could really use some help!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

ABC Bronc halters....they have a booth at the NCHA Futurity. My husband can't remember their names...But I will see if I can track down some info for you


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Home Page

I like this stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> ABC Bronc halters....they have a booth at the NCHA Futurity. My husband can't remember their names...But I will see if I can track down some info for you


Google "ABChalters.com"


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Double D Bling - Local Business - Belleville, MI | Facebook

Double D Bling

I actually just got a bronc halter from this place. She does awesome work, I already have one custom tack set from her and another in the making now. She can make ANYTHING and is very nice. 

This is the nose piece I just got my black mare.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Can't go wrong with The Cowboy Junkie. Home -


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone with all the different places, they all look really nice!!  Hopefully I'll have a pretty new halter very soon!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What is a bronc halter?


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

I was also going to suggest the cowboy junkie, she's amazing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> What is a bronc halter?





Bronc halters are usually used by western riders and are usually blingy or eye catching, all kinds of decorations and stuff. The "bronc" piece is the wider nose band instead of the thinner piece across the nose.


















This is Nikki's bronc halter


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh Sky once had one that was just plain leather and tooled very fancy. I didn't like it though.. he has a large head already so it looked strange on him. But some of those pictures, the horses look fabulous! Especially the teal lines one.

Thanks for explaining!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep, any way to make a statement.. You're welcome!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Custom Tack - Custom Leather Products, Gifts & Awards, Rockdale, Texas


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> What is a bronc halter?












It's a noseband style. 


...Nevermind haha didn't notice there was another page :lol:


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sadies hand painted tack is pretty awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Bronc Halters, Cowhide, Camo, Concho, Custom Made, Awards - Running Roan Tack

^^ I really love their work, and their prices are pretty reasonable on most items.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks!! ^.^


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Try Dueces Wild! I love 'em.
Either facebook, or they have a website.


----------

